# Worst Nash Trade Rumors/Ideas



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok so all year Nash rumors have been springing up. Countless articles about him saying he wants to stay, team saying they want him, etc.

But I'm bored so I pose the question: What are the worst ones you've heard/read? Im not saying come up with crappy offers, just some you've heard.

For instance, I read an article that I believe was from an LA beat writer that said the Lakers and Suns should make a trade of Nash for Fisher and MWP. Reason is clear for LA, he claims that this trade helps the Suns. Though I'm unsure how. Not to mention it's with our biggest(or co-biggest) rival.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

l0st1 said:


> Ok so all year Nash rumors have been springing up. Countless articles about him saying he wants to stay, team saying they want him, etc.
> 
> But I'm bored so I pose the question: What are the worst ones you've heard/read? Im not saying come up with crappy offers, just some you've heard.
> 
> For instance, I read an article that I believe was from an LA beat writer that said the Lakers and Suns should make a trade of Nash for Fisher and MWP. Reason is clear for LA, he claims that this trade helps the Suns. Though I'm unsure how. Not to mention it's with our biggest(or co-biggest) rival.


Yeah that article was awful.

He details how the trade benefits the Lakers in full.. but vaguely says it helps the Suns. Yeah OK haha at least try to write something. That shit is just lazy.


That is probably the worst I've heard... I mean cmon. I'm all for trading Nash.. and at this point am quite ready to accept bad offers.. but tat one was awful.

Bottomline: I am scared that they are going to try to resign him for 2 years, which seems to be the direction they are going from reports here locally. FML.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup couldn't agree more. I don't think I've ever seen a worse trade scenario mentioned in the media. Nothing about that offer made sense.

I'm banking on Nash being the good guy this year and not asking out but then doing right by himself and not resigning in the summer too.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't understand the purpose of the Suns signing Nash for another 2 years, or the sense it would make for Nash to agree to such a thing. It's just asinine. Just trade the guy to a contender (Hell, he could go back to Dallas!) and try not to get complete SHIT in return, if possible.


----------

